

Show HN: New HTTPretty 0.7.0 website - gfalcao
http://falcao.it/HTTPretty/?version=0.7.0&hn

======
hltbra
Good library! It saves me a lot of time when I need to stub requests. The best
part is that it works monkey patching the socket module, so it doesn't matter
what is used behind the scenes to make the requests.

Thanks for writing that!

